# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentet shqiptare, filizat e Rimekembjes Kombetare

## CELIK_PARTIE

Eshte shume e rendesishme qe studentat Shqipetare neper te gjithe bote te kthehen ne Shqiperi!
Shqiperia ne kete periudhe ka nevoje per nje ajer te ri dhe te pastert i cili mund te ndryshoje shume jo vetem politiken e brendshme dhe te jashtme te Shqiperise por edhe sistemin aministrativ shteteror i cili ka qene gjithnje skadent!
Korrupsioni dhe premtimet asnjehere te mbajtura, idete mesjetare e kane lodhur shume popullin Shqipetar.
Vete Shqiperia ka shume veshtirsi qe te rimekembet dhe te behet pjese e Europes!
Pra Shqiperia dhe populli Shqiptar kane nevoje per filaza te rinj te cilet jemi ne studentet qe studiojne jo vetem ne Shqiperi por edhe jasht saj.
Me ide te reja dhe perparimtare,me shume pune dhe vullnet,me altruisem dhe me drejtesi te gjithe ne duhet te perpiqemi qe te arrijme objektivat vetem dhe vetem per te miren e Shqiperise!
Pra shume te dashur atdhetare ne te gjithe boten kur te Dipllomoheni, mendoni per Shqiperine dhe mos u magjepsni nga nje pune te mire te cilen mund ta gjeni o ne Amerike,Itali,France ose Angli!
Idete e juaja do te sherbejne shume per permirsimin dhe rimekembjen e tokes tone!
Nuk eshte e rendesishme se çfare ideshe politike keni!E rendesishme eshte qe ju te keni ide dhe zgjidhje te reja per vendin tone!

Ju uroj te gjitheve suksese ne te gjitha fushat e jetes!
Dhe ne asnje menyre mos harroni se jeni Shqipetar!

RROFTE SHQIPERIA!
RROFTE KOMBI SHQIPETAR!

----------

